# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/18 Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be quite good. Walleye anglers are 
trolling cranks, bottom bouncers w/spinners, and slip bobbering the trees. The 
best trolling areas for cranks have been the old lagoon walls and hump out from 
the Minnewaukan boat ramp, the Gap area, east of Monkey Ridge, the south shore 
of the Main Bay, the Stromme Addition area, and Foughty's Point. Anglers are 
using #4, #5, & #7 jointed raps, #5 and #7 raps, walleye divers, and deep 
little rippers off leadcore. Best colors have been firetiger, silver/blue, red 
craw, and red head (divers/rippers). Those using bottom bouncers and spinners 
have been working the outer edges of trees, the old 21-24 foot shoreline, and 
rocky points. The best areas for this have been the hump out from Minnewaukan, 
Windsor Island, the Golden highway, Patience Point, the west shore of Six Mile 
Bay, Cactus/Ft. Totten Point, Stromme Addition, and Foughty's Point. For slip 
bobbering, try the trees near Monkey Ridge, the Howard Farm, west of Haley's, 
Patience Point, Stromme Addition, and Foughty's Point. Pike continue to be 
caught in most areas of the lake with old sunken points of Bud, Patience, Ft. 
Totten/Cactus, and Foughty's being the better areas. Bottom bouncers with 
spinners or deep trolling cranks has worked the best. Bass have been tough to 
find with only some scattered fish being caught. Perch fishing remains slow, 
but a few anglers have started to report catching some fish in Six Mile and 
Creel Bays. This Sunday is the Lake Region Anglers annual Adult Child fishing 
outing. Hours are from 9:00am - 3:00pm at the Grahams Island State Park. For 
more info call us at Ed's or check with any of the LRAA board members. Good 
Luck and Good
Fishing&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished on Sunday, dropped at Grahams Island. Lots and lots of little walleyes, didn't hear of much size being caught anywhere. Spinners/crawlers


----------



## gooseroller (Oct 28, 2002)

Is there any place around devils lake that I can take my kids fishing from shore? I will be stopping for a couple of days on my way to montana to camp and thoughjt that it might work out if there was any place to fish from shore


----------

